# would this silicone be safe



## danmil3s

what do we think guys

http://www.screwfix.com/search.do;jsess ... ton=submit


----------



## Stu Worrall

linky no worky


----------



## danmil3s

sorry http://www.screwfix.com/search.do?_dync ... arch=32576


----------



## Stu Worrall

It says safe to go with potable water so I would have thought it would be ok.  Dont the aquarium sealants have an anti fungicde though to stop them going mouldy? Not sure if its always needed though.


----------



## bigmatt

I thought (and it is only thought) it was the other way round in that aquarium silicone DOESN'T contain the antifungal stuff that can affect livestock.  However, i'd be really interested to find out as this could be another case where inserting the word "aquarium" means a tenner on the asking price!
Cheers!
Matt


----------



## danmil3s

it think your right matt it the anti fungal that causes problems this stuff seems it would be safe im going too look further in to it and try some on a viv im building ill let you know how i get on


----------



## Stu Worrall

im sure i read on some juwel black sealant i bought once that it said it had anti fungal properties. I may have been wrong though as it was several years ago!


----------



## danmil3s

this is intresting the dow corning 781 is made by geocel who also make http://www.valueaquaticstrade.co.uk/geo ... -3623.html but i cant find that on there web site http://www.geocel.co.uk/index.aspx so im thinking one of there products get a new label and the pricer doubled ive e -maild and asked about the 781 lets see what they say


----------



## OllieNZ

I read on a Aussie tank building article dow corning silicone(cant find the link or remeber which type) was the one of the best to use even though it says not for aquarium use. He contacted the distributor to find out why and it was because too many people were using it incorrectly and blaming the silicone for leaky tanks and was nothing to do with the quality of the product or its suitability for aquarium use. I personally have used various dow corning products when I was working on aircraft and always found them to be very high quality.

Ollie

Edit found the link read Silicone types nearly at the bottom of the articlehttp://www.austinglass.com.au/aquariums.html


----------



## danmil3s

I got an email back 781 is not ok for fish tanks it cant be submersed ill post the email when im at my pc thanks ollie i found the type in that article 480 its not a silicon over here its a caulk ill have a proper look when i get home


----------



## danmil3s

copy of email ive  e maild asking about the 480 but i dont hold out much faith ill get an alternative to there Â£8 product ill keep looking and see if i can work it out 


Thank you for your email.
Unfortunately, Dow Corning 781 is unsuitable for your application as it is not designed to be submerged in water. 
We do have a product called Geocel Aquaria which is specifically designed for use in small glass fish tanks no larger than 600mm by 900mm by 600mm.


----------



## OllieNZ

PM me the email addy and Ill send them a question asking if the 781 is suitable for sealing in a potable water tank that will be constantly full of water and Ill see if I get the same answer  

Ollie


----------



## danmil3s

info@geocel.co.uk    is the email i used but in there catalogue it does say not for outside use so i guess under water is out


----------



## Kosh42-EFG

Aquarium silicone can be bought for under Â£9 a tube online, so I wouldn't risk it myself... You're going to be putting a lot of high value flora and fauna in the tank, so is saving a couple of quid on a tube of silicone worth the risk? Just my 2p worth...


----------



## danmil3s

im just interested if aquarium silicone is the same as another product and there just charging more because it says fish on the label its done with plants gravel sand and bits of kit. and there's loads of posts one line of people using normal silicone with out a problems so i thought it was worth a look and some of the projects  im planing  will use multiple  tubes so Â£4 a tube would make a difference


----------



## danmil3s

so dow cornig said i need to use there fish specific silicon as all others are toxic. which is fair enough. then i went on the pfk web site just to have a read and screw fix are advertising silicon there781 agian and 791 so if i didnt know better i think they where safe what with being on pfk


----------



## bogwood

Interesting question, ive been tempted many a time over the years, to use a cheaper alternative. But resisted.

I was told it was not suitable for several reasons, the main two being, leeching of harmful ????????? , and prolonged submersion/pressure.
I will keep watching  to see what you come up with.


----------

